

HN is becoming too slow for view the user submissions - pmarin

I get a blank page with most of the leaders, when I try to see their summission page.
======
wmf
Calling it "slow" is generous. It doesn't work. /saved is also borken.

I guess that's the price we pay for being on year 3 of the hundred-year
language.

